# Factory heated seats in Atlas S



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

I attempted to install a heated seat kit on my base model Atlas. When I pulled back the seat cover, I noticed that the factory seat cushion already had a heating element built in. Under the same seat, there is a wiring harness labeled “seat heater cushion”. However, there are no buttons on the HVAC control panel to turn the seat heaters on. I contacted the parts department at my local dealer and provided them with the VIN. They informed me that my vehicle has heated seat cushions in the front and the rear. Has anyone else seen this? If I purchase the proper HVAC control panel with the seat heater buttons, will my heated seats work, or is there more to it?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

black cloth seats in your car? I have an LE with black cloth seats. Now you have me wondering if they're using the same seats, and just wire for heated seats, when you order them.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

bump for more info?


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Would love to keep this thread alive. Would love to get this setup on ours as well. 

Kevin


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

When I worked at a dealership I had an Atlas S customer who wanted to do this, without checking if the pads were in the seats. A master tech and the parts manager researched this with me.

Since all cars shipped to Canada have heated seats, and the volume of cloth seat cars here is small, the seats are built with the heating pads. In order to make them work here's what you would have to do:

Buy the proper dash HVAC panel with the switches. Unfortunately you can't buy the switches alone. MSRP is about $375, but you could get them on line for $100-125 less.

Buy the harness that goes between the seats and the dash. It's not a pair of wires, but a major interior harness. That part lists for $350-500.

If you buy your parts online, expect to do the work yourself as most dealers won't attempt something like this, especially if you show up with the parts (which are non-returnable as they're electrical in nature).

Now, separate out the heated seat component of that harness. Pulling the HVAC controls on a car with heated seats will help confirm you have the right wires by determining the color of the plugs. Look for any other wires that split off the portion you need, as those connections will need to be made to the appropriate places on the car (like the CECM?).

You need to get this wiring under the carpet so pull the front seats and console up to the HVAC controls, and fit your wiring. If it worked, reassemble the car and enjoy. If not, break out the VAG-COM and look for coding to turn it on.

Our tech estimated 10 hours to do this, but said maybe 6 and maybe...who knows? Also they had no idea if it would work, would not guarantee that it would work, and there were questions about warranty.

I have a Mini that came the same way - no heated seats, but wiring/pads installed. It also had a trip computer that just had to be coded to be turned on. I bought a generic heated seat kit and used the wiring and switches to make it work. Mini does sell the switched separately, but the kit I bought had more heating levels so I used them. The customer went to a local shop that does aftermarket leather and heated seats and had them wire up his car for a few hundred dollars. He has 3 position switches in the blanks behind the 4Motion control wheel.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

brian81 said:


> When I worked at a dealership I had an Atlas S customer who wanted to do this, without checking if the pads were in the seats. A master tech and the parts manager researched this with me.
> 
> Since all cars shipped to Canada have heated seats, and the volume of cloth seat cars here is small, the seats are built with the heating pads. In order to make them work here's what you would have to do:
> 
> ...



Thanks for shedding more light into this. 

I'd also called the dealer, gave them my VIN and he'd confirmed that my Launch Edition has heated front seats, but obviously no wiring/relay for the feature. 

This is what I was afraid might happen. I'd pulled off the HVAC panel and there doesn't seem to be the extra plug, which confirms that VW doesn't use a universal main harness for the Atlas, and this will need to be splice into the main harness. 

There seems to be a wiring that extends at the bottom of my passenger's seat, that doesn't plug into anything. However, there isn't an extra wire hanging down. So I'm wondering if VW had put in the heated cushions, but didn't wiring for them?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> ......So I'm wondering if VW had put in the heated cushions, but didn't wiring for them?


Well dah!


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

Thank you so much brian81. This has been a tremendous help. For grins & giggles, I've included the links to pics that I've taken of my car's current setup. The connections on the back of the Atlas S HVAC control panel are identical to the SE HVAC control panel (pics below). I purchased a used HVAC panel from a totalled SE and installed it into my vehicle. A friend of mine has the VCDS and has plugged into my Atlas to see what he could find. I know that not all coding has been performed. This is only in the tinkering stages at the moment. However, after some tinkering, we were at least able to get the new HVAC control to communicate with the BCM. All lights now turn on for the seat heater switches. However, the lights only stay on for about two minutes before the system turns the seat heaters off. The last photo link is of the infotainment screen after turning the seat heater switch on. Unfortunately, there is no heat to the seats and the VAG COM does detect a fault in the system. Based on what I saw today, I noticed that there are 14 pins on the back of the new control panel for the larger connector. There are 4 slots to that particular wiring harness that are blank. Is it possible that this wiring harness requires the additional wires to make the seat heaters function? Thanks again for all of your help and let me know if you are not able to view the pics.

Atlas S HVAC Control Panel (connector side):
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#11

Atlas SE HVAC Control Panel:
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#13

Atlas SE HVAC Control Panel (connector side):
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#12

Seat Heater Wiring Harness:
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#9

Seat Heater plugged into this harness (all of this is plugged in and runs under the carpet):
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#10

Infotainment display with "energy consumers" (post VCDS):
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/14


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

gottagetajetta said:


> Thank you so much brian81. This has been a tremendous help. For grins & giggles, I've included the links to pics that I've taken of my car's current setup. The connections on the back of the Atlas S HVAC control panel are identical to the SE HVAC control panel (pics below). I purchased a used HVAC panel from a totalled SE and installed it into my vehicle. A friend of mine has the VCDS and has plugged into my Atlas to see what he could find. I know that not all coding has been performed. This is only in the tinkering stages at the moment. However, after some tinkering, we were at least able to get the new HVAC control to communicate with the BCM. All lights now turn on for the seat heater switches. However, the lights only stay on for about two minutes before the system turns the seat heaters off. The last photo link is of the infotainment screen after turning the seat heater switch on. Unfortunately, there is no heat to the seats and the VAG COM does detect a fault in the system. Based on what I saw today, I noticed that there are 14 pins on the back of the new control panel for the larger connector. There are 4 slots to that particular wiring harness that are blank. Is it possible that this wiring harness requires the additional wires to make the seat heaters function? Thanks again for all of your help and let me know if you are not able to view the pics.
> 
> Atlas S HVAC Control Panel (connector side):
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#11
> ...



If i understood you correctly, all you'd done above, was:
1) swapped over a used SE HVAC control panel.
2) VAG-COM to get the new HVAC panel to read by the car.

Did you plug/connect anything else under the seat? No additional wiring was added?

thanks.


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

No additional wiring so far. At the moment, this project is trial and error. I'm hoping no additional wiring is needed. However, I have a suspicion that the SE has a couple of extra wires coming from the connector on the back of the HVAC control panel. I'm still researching this, though.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

gottagetajetta said:


> Thank you so much brian81. This has been a tremendous help. For grins & giggles, I've included the links to pics that I've taken of my car's current setup. The connections on the back of the Atlas S HVAC control panel are identical to the SE HVAC control panel (pics below). I purchased a used HVAC panel from a totalled SE and installed it into my vehicle. A friend of mine has the VCDS and has plugged into my Atlas to see what he could find. I know that not all coding has been performed. This is only in the tinkering stages at the moment. However, after some tinkering, we were at least able to get the new HVAC control to communicate with the BCM. All lights now turn on for the seat heater switches. However, the lights only stay on for about two minutes before the system turns the seat heaters off. The last photo link is of the infotainment screen after turning the seat heater switch on. Unfortunately, there is no heat to the seats and the VAG COM does detect a fault in the system. Based on what I saw today, I noticed that there are 14 pins on the back of the new control panel for the larger connector. There are 4 slots to that particular wiring harness that are blank. Is it possible that this wiring harness requires the additional wires to make the seat heaters function? Thanks again for all of your help and let me know if you are not able to view the pics.


Wow...nice effort. :beer: 
My first impression is that you need to add some wires and then finish the coding. My experience with this kind of work is limited to adding a rear fog lamp to my B5 Passat (add wires to a Euro headlight switch) and ambient lighting to our A4 Jetta variant (add wires to a Passat overhead map light module). This was possible with a Bentley manual and referencing other's experience posted on vortex. Neither required coding, though. Here's the easy-to-get "repair wire" you need to add the wires to the back of the control, and wherever they connect to:

https://goo.gl/images/iEFijf

The down side for this is that Bentley hasn't published a new VW manual since MY 2010. I don't know if there are wiring diagrams on EKTA, but that is where I would look first. There has to be one somewhere.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

So, this weekend, I'd installed heated seats in my LE. 

Unlike the OP, my seats didn't have heater elements, nor any wiring. So, even the VIN had said there are heated seats in my car (but it's not a feature, hence no buttons to turn them on), no preinstalled heater elements.

Went with one of the aftermarket, closed circuit system, and installed the kit. Drilled the two extra button panel, on the center console, that's between the arm rest and 4-motion switch.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> So, this weekend, I'd installed heated seats in my LE.
> 
> Unlike the OP, my seats didn't have heater elements, nor any wiring. So, even the VIN had said there are heated seats in my car (but it's not a feature, hence no buttons to turn them on), no preinstalled heater elements.
> 
> Went with one of the aftermarket, closed circuit system, and installed the kit. Drilled the two extra button panel, on the center console, that's between the arm rest and 4-motion switch.


Would love to see some pics and details on this.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> So, this weekend, I'd installed heated seats in my LE.
> 
> Unlike the OP, my seats didn't have heater elements, nor any wiring. So, even the VIN had said there are heated seats in my car (but it's not a feature, hence no buttons to turn them on), no preinstalled heater elements.
> 
> Went with one of the aftermarket, closed circuit system, and installed the kit. Drilled the two extra button panel, on the center console, that's between the arm rest and 4-motion switch.


knedrgr, 

Would you share the link or name of the heated seat kit you installed on your LE? Or even start a thread with your installation process and some final pics, especially the switches?

This would be a big help, as I'm considering doing the same set up.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> knedrgr,
> 
> Would you share the link or name of the heated seat kit you installed on your LE? Or even start a thread with your installation process and some final pics, especially the switches?
> 
> This would be a big help, as I'm considering doing the same set up.


Sure thing, let me see if I can get some pictures and instructions together this weekend. 

The kit was this one. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019EZRQJY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Sure thing, let me see if I can get some pictures and instructions together this weekend.
> 
> The kit was this one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019EZRQJY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Awesome, thanks for your willingness *knedrgr*


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> No additional wiring so far. At the moment, this project is trial and error. I'm hoping no additional wiring is needed. However, I have a suspicion that the SE has a couple of extra wires coming from the connector on the back of the HVAC control panel. I'm still researching this, though.


How about you *gottagetajetta*? Were you able to get those seats fired up?


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

The seats have not been fired up just yet. I did, however, manage to get a hold of the factory wiring diagram for the heated seats on an SE Atlas, non tech package. By comparing it to what is already in my vehicle, I found that I do have the correct wiring harness at the HVAC switch panel. If I read the drawings correctly, I should only be missing one wire in the fuse panel (SC26). Here's the link to my fuse panel. 

https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/15

If anyone has any ideas on how to complete the wiring on this, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

gottagetajetta said:


> The seats have not been fired up just yet. I did, however, manage to get a hold of the factory wiring diagram for the heated seats on an SE Atlas, non tech package. By comparing it to what is already in my vehicle, I found that I do have the correct wiring harness at the HVAC switch panel. If I read the drawings correctly, I should only be missing one wire in the fuse panel (SC26). Here's the link to my fuse panel.
> 
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/15
> 
> ...


I forgot to include the wiring diagrams. Here they are. 

https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#21
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#22
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#23
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#24


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I forgot to include the wiring diagrams. Here they are.
> 
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#21
> ...


I see where the 30 amp fuse is needed at fuse block C (position 26), but I don't see the path to where it goes from there. Is it the hvac control panel (EX21)or the ecm (J519)?


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I forgot to include the wiring diagrams. Here they are.
> 
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20
> https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/20#21
> ...


The picture of the back of your new SE HVAC panel with the original S wiring harnesses looks to be the same on the smaller connector, but the larger connector looks like the wiring colors are in different locations compared to the panel in the following link. It's difficult to tell by the pictures. Here's the link to a panel on Ebay that I'm comparing your pics to. Did the SE panel you bought have the original pigtails cut off to compare to? I'm still trying to determine where the yellow with red wire off the #26 fuse (when added) is first going. In the diagrams it later appears at the HVAC panel and the seat heating elements. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-VW-Vo...h=item2ce0d6bd00:g:yb8AAOSw64xcCnKt:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

A4MOS19 said:


> The picture of the back of your new SE HVAC panel with the original S wiring harnesses looks to be the same on the smaller connector, but the larger connector looks like the wiring colors are in different locations compared to the panel in the following link. It's difficult to tell by the pictures. Here's the link to a panel on Ebay that I'm comparing your pics to. Did the SE panel you bought have the original pigtails cut off to compare to? I'm still trying to determine where the yellow with red wire off the #26 fuse (when added) is first going. In the diagrams it later appears at the HVAC panel and the seat heating elements.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-VW-Vo...h=item2ce0d6bd00:g:yb8AAOSw64xcCnKt:rk:1:pf:0


I'm having the same issue, trying to determine where the red/yellow wire goes from the #26 fuse. I did check voltage at the pin that is populated and it does have 12v running to it. One mechanic that I spoke to recently suggested that VW might have wrapped up the mystery wire somewhere in a cluster of wires behind the fuse panel and all I need to do is find that wire and plug it in to the empty slot. 

As for the SE HVAC control panel that I purchased, it did NOT have any of the original pigtail wires attached to it. They sent me just the control panel. The only difference I see between my new control panel and the one you forwarded from eBay is the part number. Mine ends in a "C" and the one on eBay ends in "E." I'm not sure if that makes a significant difference. 

I hate to give up on this project because it feels like I am so close to finding the solution. Thanks for all of the help so far!


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I'm having the same issue, trying to determine where the red/yellow wire goes from the #26 fuse. I did check voltage at the pin that is populated and it does have 12v running to it. One mechanic that I spoke to recently suggested that VW might have wrapped up the mystery wire somewhere in a cluster of wires behind the fuse panel and all I need to do is find that wire and plug it in to the empty slot.
> 
> As for the SE HVAC control panel that I purchased, it did NOT have any of the original pigtail wires attached to it. They sent me just the control panel. The only difference I see between my new control panel and the one you forwarded from eBay is the part number. Mine ends in a "C" and the one on eBay ends in "E." I'm not sure if that makes a significant difference.
> 
> I hate to give up on this project because it feels like I am so close to finding the solution. Thanks for all of the help so far!


I see in this thread https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8818722-Where-can-I-find-the-fuse-box-diagram , that according to the fuse map, fuse #26 is tied to the vehicle electronics control module. From what I see in your wiring diagrams this looks to be correct. I'm not sure where this module is located, and also would like to see a break down of where the red/yellow wire tires in, and perhaps its pin location on the connector or plug. Was the coding of the module needed to activate the switches?.

I do feel you are very close in achieving this. I did find a link to adding the fuse wire, Not exactly a cake walk, but doable.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> I see in this thread https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8818722-Where-can-I-find-the-fuse-box-diagram , that according to the fuse map, fuse #26 is tied to the vehicle electronics control module. From what I see in your wiring diagrams this looks to be correct. I'm not sure where this module is located, and also would like to see a break down of where the red/yellow wire tires in, and perhaps its pin location on the connector or plug. Was the coding of the module needed to activate the switches?.
> 
> I do feel you are very close in achieving this. I did find a link to adding the fuse wire, Not exactly a cake walk, but doable.


It looks like only one side of the #26 fuse has a terminal, which I'm thinking is the source. An outgoing terminal would need to be added, which would have the red/yellow wire to the ecm. Is this how you see it as well? Were you able to tell if the 12 volts at the fuse was constant or only if the ignition was turned on?


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

A4MOS19 said:


> It looks like only one side of the #26 fuse has a terminal, which I'm thinking is the source. An outgoing terminal would need to be added, which would have the red/yellow wire to the ecm. Is this how you see it as well? Were you able to tell if the 12 volts at the fuse was constant or only if the ignition was turned on?


Yes, this is exactly how I see it. The 12V at #26 was constant, not switched. As for coding, yes, it was required to activate the switches. Before coding, the switches did nothing. After coding, the lights turned on and stayed on for about 2 minutes and the "energy consumers" section of the infotainment also indicates "left/right seat heating."


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> Yes, this is exactly how I see it. The 12V at #26 was constant, not switched. As for coding, yes, it was required to activate the switches. Before coding, the switches did nothing. After coding, the lights turned on and stayed on for about 2 minutes and the "energy consumers" section of the infotainment also indicates "left/right seat heating."


All makes sense, as the power to the seat switches is a different source than the red/yellow. Looking more and more like the power to the seat heating elements is all that's missing, hence the higher 30 amp required. Was the coding process difficult to sort out? Hope you can detail it. I've been visiting family in Kansas City soon after acquiring my Atlas, so trying to sort this is all based on your info, pics, and links. I did confirm that mine does have the front seat heating the same as yours before I left. I'll be back home at the end of the month to pursue this. Detailing that ECM is where the answer lies, just not sure how to get that. Wish I had a SE to use for research Thanks for all the follow up on this. Also working on adding OEM fog lights. I have the parts list made, but that, and other info will be for another post


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have spent much time checking out the wiring behind the fuse panel, and side kick panel. I could not find a hidden or unconnected yellow/red wire that could be attached to the fuse #26 position. 

I did buy the HVAC panel from eBay that I mentioned previously. Install was easy and as gottagetajetta said, the seat heat switches would illuminate for a while, then automatically shut off. I could select low,medium or high, but the results were the same. 

The Front Passenger Seat Occupant Control Module is different for the S trim than the modules for leatherette and leather. 4M0-959-339-B-03M (Modules & sensors, with heated seat, without leather. 2016-19, seat cushion, manual seat, with leatherette trim, with sport seat.) vs 4M0-959-339-B-01A (Modules and sensors, occupant sensor, without heated seats, from 12/08/2014.) Cost for the heated seat module is about $100.

I'm still unable to find the part # for the interior main wiring harness with heated seats for any trim level. The SE would be preferred. Brian81 would you have any info on this?

I wonder if the #26 fuse/ECM yellow/red wire is part of the main interior seat harness or a separate one just for this connection?


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

I finally decided to add the aftermarket kit that I originally purchased. The rest of project was too much of a hassle and I was quite done with it. However, now that the heated seats are installed, I've encountered a whole new problem. My passenger occupancy sensor now picks up a false signal. It now senses that someone or something is on the seat, even when it is empty. Therefore, the fasten seat belt light comes on on the dash and the passenger airbag is active. As soon as I unplug the heated seat pad, the sensor works correctly. It seems to be picking up some sort of electrical interference. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct this problem? 

Thanks!


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I finally decided to add the aftermarket kit that I originally purchased. The rest of project was too much of a hassle and I was quite done with it. However, now that the heated seats are installed, I've encountered a whole new problem. My passenger occupancy sensor now picks up a false signal. It now senses that someone or something is on the seat, even when it is empty. Therefore, the fasten seat belt light comes on on the dash and the passenger airbag is active. As soon as I unplug the heated seat pad, the sensor works correctly. It seems to be picking up some sort of electrical interference. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


*gottagetajetta*, Were you able to use the existing heating pads, or did you remove and replace them with those in the kit? The oem pads tie into the occupancy sensor, and I'm wondering if it needs to be changed to one that has heated seats. I thought it was just a difference in the how the main seat harness connects, now am wondering if it is in the sensing part of this control. Could you give the link to the kit you installed. Also would like to see your switches and location you decided on.

I agree with you, all the parts required is too involved. I was hoping to possibly use the trigger wire in the Atlas heated seat switch to control the kit seats, but now even this seems not feasible. 

*knedrgr*, Did you experience this issue after installing your aftermarket kit?


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

A4MOS19 said:


> *gottagetajetta*, Were you able to use the existing heating pads, or did you remove and replace them with those in the kit? The oem pads tie into the occupancy sensor, and I'm wondering if it needs to be changed to one that has heated seats. I thought it was just a difference in the how the main seat harness connects, now am wondering if it is in the sensing part of this control. Could you give the link to the kit you installed. Also would like to see your switches and location you decided on.
> 
> I agree with you, all the parts required is too involved. I was hoping to possibly use the trigger wire in the Atlas heated seat switch to control the kit seats, but now even this seems not feasible.
> 
> *knedrgr*, Did you experience this issue after installing your aftermarket kit?


I do know that the factory occupancy sensor comes with the seat heating element built into it. I tried replacing mine, thinking I had damaged it while installing the aftermarket seat heaters. I still had the same issue. If i put a 3/4 inch piece of foam between the occupancy sensor pad and the aftermarket seat heater pad, the problem goes away. It seems to be a proximity issue. I've tried placing a variety of other shielding objects between the two pads, but have been unsuccessful. 

Here is the link to the heated seat kit that I purchased. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074C866SW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

As for the switches, here are a couple of pics. 
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/26
https://rabbitatlas.shutterfly.com/pictures/27

I have access to an awesome 3D printer and made the switch panel to fit the factory blank panel location.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> *gottagetajetta**knedrgr*, Did you experience this issue after installing your aftermarket kit?


When I'd installed my heated elements, I only had time to installed the driver side, and didn't get a chance to do the passenger. Will do that in the spring. Will report back.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the info and follow up from both of you. 

Nice work on the switch panel too gottagetajetta. Did you save the plans?

Were the original heating pads removed before installing the aftermarkets? If so, on the passenger side, was the electrical lead that ends up tying into the occupancy sensor left open after removing? Wonder if this could be part of the glitch?


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I do know that the factory occupancy sensor comes with the seat heating element built into it. I tried replacing mine, thinking I had damaged it while installing the aftermarket seat heaters. I still had the same issue. If i put a 3/4 inch piece of foam between the occupancy sensor pad and the aftermarket seat heater pad, the problem goes away. It seems to be a proximity issue. I've tried placing a variety of other shielding objects between the two pads, but have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Here is the link to the heated seat kit that I purchased.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074C866SW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...





knedrgr said:


> When I'd installed my heated elements, I only had time to installed the driver side, and didn't get a chance to do the passenger. Will do that in the spring. Will report back.


How are the heated seat kits holding up for you two? *knedrgr* were you able to get the passenger side installed? If so, any issues. Is your switch install similar to *gottagetajetta's*?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> How are the heated seat kits holding up for you two? *knedrgr* were you able to get the passenger side installed? If so, any issues. Is your switch install similar to *gottagetajetta's*?


I'll be installing the passenger most likely this weekend, as we head into fall. My driver's seat has been holding up great. My switches are the same shape, but they're toggle. And yes, I'd placed them in the same location as *gottagetajetta's*. Will try to document the passenger's install.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I'll be installing the passenger most likely this weekend, as we head into fall. My driver's seat has been holding up great. My switches are the same shape, but they're toggle. And yes, I'd placed them in the same location as *gottagetajetta's*. Will try to document the passenger's install.


Thanks *knedrgr*, and glad to hear it's still working good. I'll be looking forward to your final results and install process. I'm still trying to decide whether to remove my oem heating elements or not. Also your results with the seat occupancy sensor issue that *gottagetajetta* experienced on the passenger side. I would like to use the oem pads, but I suspect they won't be compatible with the aftermarket set-up. You were finally able to conclude your LE trim didn't have them right?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> Thanks *knedrgr*, and glad to hear it's still working good. I'll be looking forward to your final results and install process. I'm still trying to decide whether to remove my oem heating elements or not. Also your results with the seat occupancy sensor issue that *gottagetajetta* experienced on the passenger side. I would like to use the oem pads, but I suspect they won't be compatible with the aftermarket set-up. You were finally able to conclude your LE trim didn't have them right?


Correct, my LE didn't have any factory installed heating elements in the front seats.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I'll be installing the passenger most likely this weekend, as we head into fall. My driver's seat has been holding up great. My switches are the same shape, but they're toggle. And yes, I'd placed them in the same location as *gottagetajetta's*. Will try to document the passenger's install.


*knedrgr*, Were you able to install the passenger side? If so, any issues with the seat occupancy sensor?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

A4MOS19 said:


> *knedrgr*, Were you able to install the passenger side? If so, any issues with the seat occupancy sensor?


I haven't been able to get to this due to other priorities.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I haven't been able to get to this due to other priorities.


Thanks, I know what you mean. Will stay tuned. I've finally decided to go forward with an aftermarket kit after 1 year of thinking about it!


----------

